# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] WTS FF14 gils good price all time ! big discount buying bulk!

## zumwts

WTS FF14 gils good price all time ! big discount buying bulk!

Handmade from private players only!

Please msg to discord zumenr#4453

----------

